# Beech Vs Birch Biscuits



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I recently bought some biscuits. The package indicated they were made from Birchwood. All the literature and articles that I have read in the past have only mentioned Beechwood biscuits. I looked up the wood properties of Beech and Birch and they are fairly similar. Is it a raw material availability or cost issue? Some web sites sell Beechwood biscuits and some sell Birchwood biscuits. Just curious.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything you might want to know about Birch vs. Beech, but nothing about Biscuits.

https://www.hunker.com/13428819/interesting-facts-about-birch-trees

Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Make mine buttermilk with lots of sausage gravy, please. As for the wooden kind both work ok.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> Make mine buttermilk with lots of sausage gravy, please. As for the wooden kind both work ok.


Comin' right up. You want grits too?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> Make mine buttermilk with lots of sausage gravy, please. As for the wooden kind both work ok.


The wood ones taste like crap, I'm sticking with buttermilk, but I prefer chicken gravy.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Jim, hold the grits, please. Just never developed a taste for them. Or oatmeal or mush or cream of wheat. But love those biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I will go with both the Grits and Gravy, any kind of gravy but groundhog, too earthy for me.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tomato gravy anyone? It is so good. A saying around here is (It's so good it makes you want to slap your pappy.)

I don't like chocolate gravy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> I recently bought some biscuits. The package indicated they were made from Birchwood. All the literature and articles that I have read in the past have only mentioned Beechwood biscuits. I looked up the wood properties of Beech and Birch and they are fairly similar. Is it a raw material availability or cost issue? Some web sites sell Beechwood biscuits and some sell Birchwood biscuits. Just curious.


I've used both, near as I can tell it's raw material availability and cost is all...
both seem to function as advertised.. 



JIMMIEM said:


> Comin' right up. You want grits too?


oh yes..



Herb Stoops said:


> I will go with both the Grits and Gravy, any kind of gravy but groundhog, too earthy for me.
> Herb


same here...



hawkeye10 said:


> Tomato gravy anyone? It is so good. A saying around here is (It's so good it makes you want to slap your pappy.)


you making mini pizzas???


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Try making grits with milk instead of water and add cheese. Big difference.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Shop guy said:


> Jim, hold the grits, please. Just never developed a taste for them. Or oatmeal or mush or cream of wheat. But love those biscuits and gravy.


Grits are kind of like eggplant......don't have much of their own taste and are flavored by what you put on them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knot working said:


> Try making grits with milk instead of water and add cheese. Big difference.


add a touch of cinnamon to that too...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> add a touch of cinnamon to that too...


Cinnamon and cheese?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Cinnamon and cheese?


yup...
but only a touch... smidgen.. skoush...
don't forget to add butter..
make that extra butter...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> yup...
> but only a touch... smidgen.. skoush...
> don't forget to add butter..
> make that extra butter...


Another question..... instant grits or the real deal like what they served in the movie 'My Cousin Vinny'?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Another question..... instant grits or the real deal like what they served in the movie 'My Cousin Vinny'?



no brainer...
the real deal...
always...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> no brainer...
> the real deal...
> always...


Do I do my wood project glue up while the grits are cooking or do I cook the grits while the wood project glue is curing?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

as long as you don't get the glue in the grits...


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> as long as you don't get the glue in the grits...


Grits in the glue would be ok......help them stick to the ribs!!!!


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Shop guy said:


> Jim, hold the grits, please. Just never developed a taste for them. Or oatmeal or mush or cream of wheat. But love those biscuits and gravy.


Ya gotta melt in some cheddar cheese, butter and garlic, salt and lots of black pepper. It's like rice or potatoes or pasta. It's what you put on it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

The biscuits are compressed and swell when wet by the wood glue. I see no reason why more than one species would not work. Biscuit joiners were invented by Lemmelo who is Swiss, I think. Beech is popular in Europe, so the biscuits that first appeared were beech. I guess somebody found birch more available or cheaper. There are few things that can only be made from one species. Just me rambling. If the birch biscuits are no good, please get back to us.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Mycrossover said:


> The biscuits are compressed and swell when wet by the wood glue. I see no reason why more than one species would not work. Biscuit joiners were invented by Lemmelo who is Swiss, I think. Beech is popular in Europe, so the biscuits that first appeared were beech. I guess somebody found birch more available or cheaper. There are few things that can only be made from one species. Just me rambling. If the birch biscuits are no good, please get back to us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It may be a while. The glue ups worked fine. Have to wait and see if they fail in use. Can't imagine that big companies (mine were sold by DeWalt) would sell them without checking out test results......based on all the law suits these days.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

No disrespect, N/a but my preference is to just not eat the grits. I’ve tried them many ways and I just don’t like them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Coming back down to earth, I have only ever been able to purchase biscuits made from Beech and have never had a problem, even with this bookcase that I made long ago as an experiment using biscuits.


----------



## 1paooo (May 1, 2018)

+1 on the biscuit jointer, used it last week to make multiangle floor wedges. PVA'd all over the place and then left in a former overnight.


----------

